# Screen entering power save on start up



## damienfarrell (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,
first time posting so apologies in advance for any displays of amazing ignorance or breaches of netiquette!

I've a Dell Dimension E521 and for some reason the screen is automatically entering power-save mode as soon as I turn it on. When I push the screen adjust buttons beside the power button a message appears telling me the screen is in power save mode and that by clicking the mouse or hitting the keyboard it will leave power save mode. However, it does not respond to either mouse of keyboard and the screen remains blank. If I then disconnect the screen from the hard drive I get a "colour testing" box bouncing around the screen. Pals have suggested that this implies a Graphic card problem rather than a screen problem. (?)

I'd be very grateful for any advice anyone can give to overcome this problem.

with thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

any error message
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them

see if you get a screen in safe mode


----------



## damienfarrell (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for responding Dai. Perhaps I did not make myself clear, I cant see anything! So I cant check the tempretures and voltages in the bios or get a screen in safe mode. However, I can find out the tech spec and I will get back to you about that in case it helps isolate the possible problem.
Thanks again


----------



## damienfarrell (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi again,
This is the spec for the Dell DIMENSION E521 that I have:

1 DIMENSION E521 AMD LIVE ATHLON 64 X2 PRO 
1 DIMENSION RESOURCE DVD FOR VISTA (DIAGNO 
1 MEMORY DUAL CHANNEL 2GB (4X512MB) 533MHZ 
1 MEDIA CARD READER 13-IN-1 INTERNAL 
1 HARD DRIVE 320GB SERIAL ATA (7200 RPM) 
1 DVD+/-RW (READWRITE) 16X 
1 FP/SL SE197FP - UK/IRISH - VALUE 19'' FL 
1 VIDEO CARD ATI RADEON X1300 PRO 256MB DV 
1 AUDIO INTEGRATED HDA 7.1 DOLBY DIGITAL C 
1 ENGLISH WINDOWS VISTA HOME PREMIUM 

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset and then see if you get the post screens
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------

